# Evening Bridge Snookin'



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Finally made it down from VA to enjoy the beautiful Florida weather. So happy to be here once again. Made the 16 hour drive to Jupiter over night and felt like a zombie when we arrived at 8 am this morning. Too tired to do anything I took a two hour nap to rejuvenate then made the trek over to wally world to pay the $48 for an out of state. Money well spent. On the way back to the condo we stopped at one of my favorite bridges to hit on foot. Crept over a few rocks and started making casts. Second throw in between the pilings and I'm hooked up to the fish I came to target. After a few very impressive runs and a couple treacherous wraps in the pilings I finally pull the energetic fish from his lair. A beautiful 20 or so inch snook (didn't measure). My girlfriend snaps a few pics and back in the water she goes (the fish that is). First day=Success. We will be launching the jon boat tomorrow and will be sure to keep posting reports as we fish. Was thinking about fishing Sailfish Flats in Stuart but don't know yet. Anybody have any info from that area at all? 

Snook > Striper

Proof


----------



## nbreaker8 (Apr 14, 2005)

Nicely done! What kind of lure were you using? Gonna head down south to FL tomorrow. First FL post and surprise I see a fellow virginian... great job on the snook!


----------



## wylie (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice go in,let us know how rest of trip is.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hooked into a 20 lb + (estimate) tarpon yesterday morning under another bridge. Lost him when he jumped and snapped my leader. Incredible rush for the 2 minutes I fought him. Was throwing a mullet looking storm lure, same thing I was throwing for the snook. Heading out tonight in a few hours to hit dock lights. Will post if we catch.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice job. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

if you still need info shoot me a pm.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I work down in Stuart. If you want local info, I know a couple of the guides - they're good at giving info, figuring you won't know what to do with it, anyway. LOL

Shoot me a PM, I'll see if I can hook you up.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the willingness to share info about Stuart but we just ended up hitting lights in the north fork of the Loxahatchee most nights. Caught some nice snook on soft plastics and Mirrolures. The big green underwater lights held the most fish. Most were in the 17-20" range. Not too challenging but still fun. Back in VA now and back to work. REALITY sets in.


----------

